# Phrag. besseae 'Carlisle'



## John M (Dec 19, 2009)

What a plain and dull world it would be if besseae had never been discovered!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2009)

NICE Monster!! super red....


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 20, 2009)

:clap: wow perfect proportions!!!!:drool: looks big too

And I agree with your statement too


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 20, 2009)

A super beauty John!!!! What a color, what a pretty shape!!!! :clap::clap: Jean


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW :clap: :clap::clap:!! Definitely a yay besseae.

Susan


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 20, 2009)

Such a "strong" flower!!! WOW!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow! Wow! and Wow!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 20, 2009)

John M said:


> What a plain and dull world it would be if besseae had never been discovered!
> 
> And what a thrill for the discoverer it must have been.
> 
> Gorgeous flower. To me one of the most beautiful orchids. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Phragmatic (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice shape and color, very desirable... WOW WOW WOW


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 20, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool: What a WOWSER!!!! :clap::clap::clap:
Who needs Christmas decor with blooms like that!


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 20, 2009)

wow is right,very nice John


----------



## Hera (Dec 20, 2009)

FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

Um, parentage/line, 4n!??!? I think I have only seen 3-4 as nice.


----------



## Jorch (Dec 20, 2009)

it looks huge! :drool:


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi John,

One of the best I've seen in a long, long time. Thanks for sharing......


Tom


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 20, 2009)

Holy Cow, what a beauty! :drool:


----------



## Paul (Dec 20, 2009)

absolutely perfect one!!


----------



## John M (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks very much for your nice comments, everybody!




NYEric said:


> Um, parentage/line, 4n!??!? I think I have only seen 3-4 as nice.


 I have no idea about the parentage, Eric. Sorry.
4N?....I don't know that either. It never occurred to me to have it tested. 'Don't even know how/where that could be done.


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2009)

That one is competitive with the Oz clones:clap::clap:


----------



## emydura (Dec 20, 2009)

Truly amazing John. The shape is near perfect. And then there is the colour.

David


----------



## Scooby5757 (Dec 20, 2009)

:clap: Wawa-Weewa!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

this is as nice as the one HP Norton had as a stud and may be up w/ OL's Rob's Choice!!


----------



## John M (Dec 20, 2009)

NYEric said:


> this is as nice as the one HP Norton had as a stud and may be up w/ OL's Rob's Choice!!



Obviously, I knew it was a nice besseae; but, until you all posted your numerous wonderful comments, I hadn't considered how well it stacked up to OL's besseae 'Rob's Choice'. I just compared my photos to photos of 'Rob's Choice' and found that it compared very competatively! Hmmmm? I wonder what kind of offspring these two clones could produce if crossed together?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanx another $2000 division I cant afford!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Dec 20, 2009)

John M said:


> Obviously, I knew it was a nice besseae; but, until you all posted your numerous wonderful comments, I hadn't considered how well it stacked up to OL's besseae 'Rob's Choice'. I just compared my photos to photos of 'Rob's Choice' and found that it compared very competatively! Hmmmm? I wonder what kind of offspring these two clones could produce if crossed together?



Probably very nice offspring, but deadends as far breeding with 3N.

And Eric you're missing a zero.


----------



## aquacorps (Dec 20, 2009)

Where did you buy it? Very nice.


----------



## toddybear (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2009)

That's gorgeous, John!:drool::smitten:


----------



## paphioland (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice besseae. What are the measurements?


----------



## e-spice (Dec 21, 2009)

Spectacular, amazing, breathtaking!!!! Love it.

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> And Eric you're missing a zero.


No, I was just talking about the 3N offspring!


----------



## John M (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks again everybody!




paphioland said:


> Nice besseae. What are the measurements?



8.2 cm petal tip to petal tip.
Petal width is 3.1 cm
Dorsal sepal width is 1.6 cm
Pouch width is 1.8 cm


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## raymond (Dec 22, 2009)

very nice shape and color


----------



## ejchow84 (Dec 22, 2009)

^---- Jealous!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2009)

very very nice!


----------



## Pete (Dec 23, 2009)

those petals are incredible


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 23, 2009)

That is award quality, no doubt.


----------



## Heather (Dec 23, 2009)

Dang, that's nice, John!


----------



## Gilda (Dec 23, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool::drool: What a WOWSER!!!! :clap::clap::clap:
> Who needs Christmas decor with blooms like that!



Ditto !!!


----------



## paphioland (Dec 23, 2009)

aquacorps said:


> Where did you buy it? Very nice.



I don't know if we even need to ask, anything with this shape and size either comes from the OZ or did not too far back in the pedigree.


----------



## John M (Dec 24, 2009)

paphioland said:


> I don't know if we even need to ask, anything with this shape and size either comes from the OZ or did not too far back in the pedigree.



Sorry aquacorps. I missed replying to your question back there!

Yes, this plant is from OZ breeding; but, I don't know the clonal names of the parents.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 24, 2009)

That is a pretty good one. Are you breeding besseae?


----------



## John M (Dec 24, 2009)

paphioland said:


> That is a pretty good one. Are you breeding besseae?



Yes. I hope to have *lots* of little ones in a few years!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 25, 2009)

John M said:


> Yes. I hope to have *lots* of little ones in a few years!



Hurray!!:clap:


----------

